# Judging fellow Christians



## ddd-shooter (Oct 1, 2009)

Why do you think we are commanded to judge those within the flock? 

1 Corinthians 5

 11But now I have written unto you not to keep company, if any man that is called a brother be a fornicator, or covetous, or an idolator, or a railer, or a drunkard, or an extortioner; with such an one no not to eat. 

   12For what have I to do to judge them also that are without? do not ye judge them that are within? 

   13But them that are without God judgeth. Therefore put away from among yourselves that wicked person.


1 Peter 4
17For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God?


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 1, 2009)

To maintain the purity of the church, the mystery of the fellowship, and the testimony of the Body of Christ


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 1, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Why do you think we are commanded to judge those within the flock?
> 
> 1 Corinthians 5
> 
> ...



Partly to keep healthy the institutions in our daily lives. I think Paul is makeing reference to family, marriage and trust and honesty in our relationships.

There was a brother here that use to say, the church is a witness. Or put another way, the church must show leadership by example. Part of that example is patience, fairness and mercy.


----------



## CRT (Oct 1, 2009)

Amen, JM!!!


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2009)

''the mystery of the fellowship''

We have a winner !!!!!!!!


----------



## CRT (Oct 1, 2009)

LOL @ earl.

We have the mystery of the fellowship, you have the mystery of the living chemical sludge we all supposedly came from. You have to admit that's a pretty good one.

You tell children  a frog turning to a prince is called a fairy tale. You tell adults a frog turning to a prince is called science

Go figure


----------



## earl (Oct 1, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> LOL @ earl.
> 
> We have the mystery of the fellowship, you have the mystery of the living chemical sludge we all supposedly came from. You have to admit that's a pretty good one.
> 
> ...





Sorry Cal ,but you missed that one . I have much more interesting theories on man's origins than chemical sludge.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 1, 2009)

Why do you think "Judge not, lest ye be judged" is so often quoted in Christian circles, yet other scriptures are ignored?


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 1, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Why do you think "Judge not, lest ye be judged" is so often quoted in Christian circles, yet other scriptures are ignored?



That is what I was going to bring up.  It is one of the most quoted verses in the Bible....along with "God causes all things to work together for good."

The thing is, people forget the last half of that verse..."for those that are called according to His purpose. (Rom 8:28).  Big difference in adding that second half.

Reason is...people are hypocrites.  Their conscience bugs them, they don't want someone else calling them out on it, so they quote that verse.  Most Christians are Biblically ignorant and don't know how to combat that verse...so they slink away in shame...never to confront sin again.  What a shame....we've got a Christians that don't know the basic building blocks of the faith.

Hmmm...one last thought...wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that the Southern Baptist Convention doesn't hold to Church Discipline.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 1, 2009)

I think its due to a faith that has become a mile-wide and an inch deep.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 1, 2009)

1 Corinthians 6;3

Do you not know that we will judge angels? How much more the things of this life!


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 1, 2009)

earl said:


> ''the mystery of the fellowship''
> 
> We have a winner !!!!!!!!



I assume you are being sarcastic but I guess I'm not sharp enough to get it. Can you enlighten me?


----------



## tell sackett (Oct 1, 2009)

rjcruiser said:


> That is what I was going to bring up.  It is one of the most quoted verses in the Bible....along with "God causes all things to work together for good."
> 
> The thing is, people forget the last half of that verse..."for those that are called according to His purpose. (Rom 8:28).  Big difference in adding that second half.
> 
> ...


As a Southern Baptist, it pains me to say that there is way too much truth in this post. RJ, I don't like to say it, but you pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 1, 2009)

jmharris23 said:


> To maintain the purity of the church, the mystery of the fellowship, and the testimony of the Body of Christ



That's it.

The family of God taking care of itself.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 1, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Why do you think we are commanded to judge those within the flock?



On here? Insecurity.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 1, 2009)

The church is God's kingdom.
It needs to be treated as such.

We should be thankful that others are looking out for our attitudes and actions.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> The church is God's kingdom.Which church?
> It needs to be treated as such.What are the standards?
> 
> We should be thankful that others are looking out for our attitudes and actions.That is what scares me.  Others "judgement" is purely based on their "personal" beliefs or interpretations.


See red...


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 1, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> LOL @ earl.
> 
> We have the mystery of the fellowship, you have the mystery of the living chemical sludge we all supposedly came from. You have to admit that's a pretty good one.
> 
> ...




Hey I like that and I say BINGO!!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 1, 2009)

earl said:


> Sorry Cal ,but you missed that one . I have much more interesting theories on man's origins than chemical sludge.



For example?


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 1, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> See red...


Originally Posted by Ronnie T  
The church is God's kingdom.Which church?*Any church that believes Jesus Christ is the Son of God.*
It needs to be treated as such.What are the standards? *Oh come on, you've heard it before. *

We should be thankful that others are looking out for our attitudes and actions.That is what scares me. Others "judgement" is purely based on their "personal" beliefs or interpretations.*And that goes for everyone, Christian or not. Opinions are like...well ya know, and we all have one. But we all can't be right. Politics included.*


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 1, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> On here? Insecurity.



Not exactly....sort of like being in training.
My granddaughters take gymnastics and dance and cheer, if someone isn't there to judge them and tell them the right way, how will they ever succeed? Someone has to judge what we do, to make us better.  But of course there are those who do not want to be judged and stay in the same ol' disfunctioning way of life. 
Hey kick me back into play if I need it, don't be afraid to insult me to better me, for obviously I could just be far behind the knowledge of the instructor.


----------



## Diogenes (Oct 1, 2009)

"But we all can't be right."

Indeed.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 1, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> "But we all can't be right."
> 
> Indeed.



High Five!!

Of course I think I am right....
But not narrowminded enough to think I might be wrong.


----------



## Diogenes (Oct 2, 2009)

"But not narrowminded enough to think I might be wrong."

Indeed.  Um?  What?  

Wow.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 2, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> "But not narrowminded enough to think I might be wrong."
> 
> Indeed.  Um?  What?
> 
> Wow.



Huh?
I admit I could be wrong and you don't like that....WOWEEEE...


----------



## CRT (Oct 2, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> On here? Insecurity.



Or the safety that the Internet provides. I've had to question whether I would say some of the things I've posted on here if I were face to face with the person the post was pointed too. And now I try to ask myself that question _before _I post. We should all probably do that.


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

jmharris23 said:


> I assume you are being sarcastic but I guess I'm not sharp enough to get it. Can you enlighten me?



All you need to know is in black and white [the bible] Yet Christians do in fact make it about mysterious interpretations. The bible can be interpreted to mean whatever you want. The only criteria is you have to be a Christian filled with the Holy Spirit to do it correctly.


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> For example?



How about this for the most bizarre theory. Mankind is like a golden ring . It has no beginning and has no end. It has always been and will always be.
 If you don't agree, and I am sure you don't, please point out the fallacy of my theory.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> The bible can be interpreted to mean whatever you want.


 
If you really believe that, well... therein lies your problem. 

Haven't you been challenged enough to get to know the _author_?  When the scriptures speak to you (and they can) you will have personal insight you never dreamed possible.


----------



## SneekEE (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> How about this for the most bizarre theory. Mankind is like a golden ring . It has no beginning and has no end. It has always been and will always be.
> If you don't agree, and I am sure you don't, please point out the fallacy of my theory.



There is actualy a religeon that teaches that, essintialy that God is mankind.


----------



## CRT (Oct 2, 2009)

SneekEE said:


> There is actualy a religeon that teaches that, essintialy that God is mankind.



Humanism??


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> All you need to know is in black and white [the bible] Yet Christians do in fact make it about mysterious interpretations. The bible can be interpreted to mean whatever you want. The only criteria is you have to be a Christian filled with the Holy Spirit to do it correctly.



Well because you are not a believer you had no idea what I was referring to. Therefore you made a false assumption on what I meant by "mystery of the fellowship."

It had nothing to do with us Christians "making it about mysterious interpretations"

I was referring to the mystery that Paul refers to in Ephesians 3. The mystery that people from different races and backgrounds can come together as brothers and sisters in Christ. 

It's not your fault you didn't get it. You're not supposed to. 

As for your thought that the Bible can be interpreted to mean whatever you want, that is not true. 

It can be twisted to mean whatever you want, but it means what it means.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 2, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Haven't you been challenged enough to get to know the _author_?  When the scriptures speak to you (and they can) you will have personal insight you never dreamed possible.



Exactly.

Take David and Goliath.
I am not going to slay a giant, but I may need to slay something that's as big as a giant.
If I were addicted to drugs or alcohol for example, I would be trying to slay something as big as a giant.
Like God gave David the tools/weapons to slay his giant. God will give me the tools/weapons to slay mine....He did, too.

Not everyone's giant is drugs, so the David and Goliath story may mean something different to them.
Overcoming a disability, overcoming anger.

I learned the story of David and Goliath at a young age in sunday school simply as a bible story, it took me years to understand the depth of it's meaning, I just took it literally.

Now I comprehend that the story has a deeper meaning than just how God gave David the stone to kill the giant. And it can mean many different things to many different people who need to rid an obstical in their life that might potentially kill them or keep them from having a better life.

The Word is the Living Word, it's not just something written on paper.  It's not necessarily that we interpret everything differently, it's that it effects each of us on a personal level that may be different than another person's personal level.

Every tool I need in life can be found in scripture and I'm learning every day and will continue to learn everyday to use those tools, until I'm glorified into a perfect being in the presense of the Lord.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> How about this for the most bizarre theory. Mankind is like a golden ring . It has no beginning and has no end. It has always been and will always be.
> If you don't agree, and I am sure you don't, please point out the fallacy of my theory.



There's no fallacy in your theory, we will all live forever and ever, just like an eternity ring. We were spirit before we were born into flesh and we will be spirit after the flesh turns back to dust.

He is the beginning and the end, the alpha and omega and we are made in His likeness and we will live for eternity....you just have to pick a place you wanna live in.  The God I believe offers me heaven, I choose that.

Other gods may offer something else, reincarnation etc, but I don't want to come back as uncle albert the rat that eats the grain that we send to other countries that let their children starve because they believe the rats are reincarnated relatives and won't kill them....sorta like the holy cow....hey eat that cow, don't starve in the shadow of a cow, and watch your children starve.
But that's just me. I've made my choice of where I wanna go when I croak.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 2, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> Humanism??



Each one thinks he is a god.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 2, 2009)

Annie, I thank you for the encouragement of your reply.  Yours was a great perspective on the deep meaning _ALL_ of us can find within the scriptures. Much appreciated 

~Walt


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 2, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> Annie, I thank you for the encouragement of your reply.  Yours was a great perspective on the deep meaning _ALL_ of us can find within the scriptures. Much appreciated
> 
> ~Walt



Hey, I'm glad I can be of service...glory be to the power of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 2, 2009)

5pointCal said:


> Or the safety that the Internet provides. I've had to question whether I would say some of the things I've posted on here if I were face to face with the person the post was pointed too. And now I try to ask myself that question _before _I post. We should all probably do that.


I seriously doubt some of the stuff I have read (not you, just a generalization) would have been said in person.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> How about this for the most bizarre theory. Mankind is like a golden ring . It has no beginning and has no end. It has always been and will always be.
> If you don't agree, and I am sure you don't, please point out the fallacy of my theory.



How about big bang theory?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by Ronnie T  
The church is God's kingdom.Which church?
It needs to be treated as such.What are the standards?

We should be thankful that others are looking out for our attitudes and actions.That is what scares me. Others "judgement" is purely based on their "personal" beliefs or interpretations.





dawg2 said:


> See red...




Which church??????????       "THE Church".

The Standards????????         "Those given by Christ and His apostles".  It's Christ's church.  Personal opinions don't count.


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

StriperAddict said:


> If you really believe that, well... therein lies your problem.
> 
> Haven't you been challenged enough to get to know the _author_?  When the scriptures speak to you (and they can) you will have personal insight you never dreamed possible.



Your post pretty much is what I said. Semantics.


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Take David and Goliath.
> I am not going to slay a giant, but I may need to slay something that's as big as a giant.
> ...





A prime example of making the bible say what you want. Semantics again.


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> There's no fallacy in your theory, we will all live forever and ever, just like an eternity ring. We were spirit before we were born into flesh and we will be spirit after the flesh turns back to dust.
> 
> He is the beginning and the end, the alpha and omega and we are made in His likeness and we will live for eternity....you just have to pick a place you wanna live in.  The God I believe offers me heaven, I choose that.
> 
> ...




Are you saying that you agree that mankind has always been ? That kind of blows the Genisis .


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> How about big bang theory?



If the big bang theory were 100 % true ,I think science and archeology would have proven it 100% by now.  I do believe that the process of evolution is an ongoing thing and has nothing to do with a belief or nonbelief in a deity. It is a process that you can readily see in the world around you.


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> Originally Posted by Ronnie T
> The church is God's kingdom.Which church?
> It needs to be treated as such.What are the standards?
> 
> ...




One problem I see with that is every sect,branch and division of Christianity claims those very same things as exclusive to their belief.   All of them can't be right can they ?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> One problem I see with that is every sect,branch and division of Christianity claims those very same things as exclusive to their belief.   All of them can't be right can they ?



earl, 
Maybe right and wrong are the incorrect words. Acceptable and unacceptable might be better. Of course, it still doesn't explain some of the big differences in the denominations.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> If the big bang theory were 100 % true ,I think science and archeology would have proven it 100% by now.  I do believe that the process of evolution is an ongoing thing and has nothing to do with a belief or nonbelief in a deity. It is a process that you can readily see in the world around you.



So one theory (Theory of Evolution) says animal kind is continually getting better......But the 2nd Law of Thermo Dynamics says everything is breaking down. Which one do you put your faith in ???? Whose science is right ??? I don't see any real evidence around me for evolution...... Your peers are always "modifying" their theory because it becomes at odds with the facts.....Might want to brush up on Science...RW


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh Yea I forgot the most important "Fact" where did original life come from. Energy cannot be created (by us) or destroyed according to Science  ??  RW


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

Inthegarge said:


> Oh Yea I forgot the most important "Fact" where did original life come from. Energy cannot be created (by us) or destroyed according to Science  ??  RW



See post 28.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 2, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> Not exactly....sort of like being in training.
> My granddaughters take gymnastics and dance and cheer, if someone isn't there to judge them and tell them the right way, how will they ever succeed? Someone has to judge what we do, to make us better.  But of course there are those who do not want to be judged and stay in the same ol' disfunctioning way of life.
> Hey kick me back into play if I need it, don't be afraid to insult me to better me, for obviously I could just be far behind the knowledge of the instructor.




That's a great attitude.


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

Inthegarge said:


> So one theory (Theory of Evolution) says animal kind is continually getting better......But the 2nd Law of Thermo Dynamics says everything is breaking down. Which one do you put your faith in ???? Whose science is right ??? I don't see any real evidence around me for evolution...... Your peers are always "modifying" their theory because it becomes at odds with the facts.....Might want to brush up on Science...RW



In your zeal to prove God, you once again did not read what I posted. I did not advance nor mention the Theory of Evolution. The process of evolution is all around us. Species of animals are continuing to die off because they can't adapt. The coyote has adapted [evolved] his behavior to be able to live any where.  If you lower the religious blinders on occasion you will find numerous examples. The church has evolved probably more than any thing. Before you deny it think about it . Can your wife now wear makeup,dresses above her ankle,cut her hair,wear pants ? Evolution,who'd a thunk it ?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> All you need to know is in black and white [the bible] Yet Christians do in fact make it about mysterious interpretations. The bible can be interpreted to mean whatever you want. The only criteria is you have to be a Christian filled with the Holy Spirit to do it correctly.




Yes but in truth, those mysterious interpretations have to do with arrogance rather than truth.
The mystery has been revealed.  To everyone.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> How about this for the most bizarre theory. Mankind is like a golden ring . It has no beginning and has no end. It has always been and will always be.
> If you don't agree, and I am sure you don't, please point out the fallacy of my theory.




Earl, even you don't believe that.  Man has not always existed.


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> Yes but in truth, those mysterious interpretations have to do with arrogance rather than truth.
> The mystery has been revealed.  To everyone.




Did you happen to read jmhariss's post were he explained to me that I wasn't supposed to get it ?
Sounded like he excluded me from your ''everyone'' comment. 
 I think ya'll are making my point pretty clear.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> One problem I see with that is every sect,branch and division of Christianity claims those very same things as exclusive to their belief.   All of them can't be right can they ?



No, you're right.  They cannot all be right.
Some aren't even trying to be right.
Some believe God has given them special allowance to do 
what they "think" will be good for His church.

The only correct church is the church described by the apostles, through inspiration of God's Spirit.
That should be our standard.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 2, 2009)

earl said:


> See post 28.



Let's see circular reasoning. Used when you don't have an answer or want to give an answer. Problem is the population keeps growing, where are the new people coming from ???  RW


----------



## earl (Oct 2, 2009)

Inthegarge said:


> Let's see circular reasoning. Used when you don't have an answer or want to give an answer. Problem is the population keeps growing, where are the new people coming from ???  RW



Excellent question. Does God keep making new ones ?


----------



## tell sackett (Oct 2, 2009)

Ronnie T said:


> No, you're right.  They cannot all be right.
> Some aren't even trying to be right.
> Some believe God has given them special allowance to do
> what they "think" will be good for His church.
> ...


ding ding ding


----------



## Diogenes (Oct 3, 2009)

Mtnwoman – “But not narrowminded enough to think I might be wrong.”

Then : “Huh?
I admit I could be wrong and you don't like that....WOWEEEE...”

I see.  So what you meant to say was, “But not narrowminded enough to think I might (not) be wrong.”

That changes everything.  

I read your sentence as written, which led to the misinterpretation – mea culpa.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 3, 2009)

earl said:


> If the big bang theory were 100 % true ,I think science and archeology would have proven it 100% by now.  I do believe that the process of evolution is an ongoing thing and has nothing to do with a belief or nonbelief in a deity. It is a process that you can readily see in the world around you.



Funny you say that, as evolution has been around for about 100 years longer than the big bang theory and biologists, archaeologists, chemists and physicists have yet to prove it "100% true." 
Oh, and what about the belief that modern science currently holds? The latest find, "Ardi," suggests that we have a common "split" ancestor with the chimpanzees and the like; they went one way, we went the other.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 3, 2009)

I keep reading the posts, but I just don't know how we got de-railed!


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 3, 2009)

earl said:


> A prime example of making the bible say what you want. Semantics again.



HUH?

You mean when you go to school, for psychotherapy for example, that everyone practices everything they learn? Most of the psychotherapists (even though they all study the same thing) choose how they want to help people. 

Some help addiction, some help married couples, some help children, some help adhd some help abuse, some help anger.....the need for psychotherapy may be different for everyone, yet the psychotherapists all study the same things you can lump them altogether in psychotherapy, but the breakdown is fine tuned....just like the Bible, we all study the same thing, but just may use it differently in our lives, finetuned to what each of us needs.
I tried to use david and goliath as the most elementary of most of the bible and if you still can't grasp that...then woe be you.

My daughter took ballet, she's not a dancer, she's an inline speed skater. Because she took ballet she can bench press 500lbs which of course helps her be strong when skating indurance races.  Some people use ballet for ballet, some use it for gymnastics, etc etc. Whatever or however it benefits them in their life....take the tools and use it for what you need it for. 

Sheesh nevermind, you're clueless.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 3, 2009)

earl said:


> Are you saying that you agree that mankind has always been ? That kind of blows the Genisis .



Well, yeah. Since creation. I believe we were spirit before that and God made us flesh....it doesn't blow Genisis....Genisis is just where man (humans) began to be alive on planet earth rather than spirit in heaven with God.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 3, 2009)

Diogenes said:


> Mtnwoman – “But not narrowminded enough to think I might be wrong.”
> 
> Then : “Huh?
> I admit I could be wrong and you don't like that....WOWEEEE...”
> ...



Otay...LOL


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> HUH?
> 
> You mean when you go to school, for psychotherapy for example, that everyone practices everything they learn? Most of the psychotherapists (even though they all study the same thing) choose how they want to help people.
> 
> ...



I'll type real slow. David and Goliath is a story about a little guy beating a big guy . A simple story in it's simplest form. You take that story and apply it to something in your life. Some one else reads it and applies it differently to their life. You both interpreted the story to apply to your individual lives. So far ,I think you would agree. Then here comes the devil earl and says you make the bible say what you want it to .Now you get your knickers in a twist.
Sheesh, never mind , you have your Christian blinders on again.


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2009)

mtnwoman said:


> Well, yeah. Since creation. I believe we were spirit before that and God made us flesh....it doesn't blow Genisis....Genisis is just where man (humans) began to be alive on planet earth rather than spirit in heaven with God.




You are pulling my leg ,right ? Can I have some bible back up for the part about being spirit before ?


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2009)

I just happened to come across the KKK on the history channel. Now there is a fine example of making the bible say what you want AND evolution. At one time they were a powerful Christian organization with a lot of political clout. Now a days not so much.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 3, 2009)

earl said:


> You are pulling my leg ,right ? Can I have some bible back up for the part about being spirit before ?



Jeremiah 1:4-6 (King James Version)

 4Then the word of the LORD came unto me, saying, 

 5Before I formed thee in the belly I knew thee; and before thou camest forth out of the womb I sanctified thee, and I ordained thee a prophet unto the nations. 

 6Then said I, Ah, Lord GOD! behold, I cannot speak: for I am a child.


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 3, 2009)

earl said:


> I'll type real slow. David and Goliath is a story about a little guy beating a big guy . A simple story in it's simplest form. You take that story and apply it to something in your life. Some one else reads it and applies it differently to their life. You both interpreted the story to apply to your individual lives. So far ,I think you would agree. Then here comes the devil earl and says you make the bible say what you want it to .Now you get your knickers in a twist.
> Sheesh, never mind , you have your Christian blinders on again.



Knickers in a twist? My knickers ain't in no twist. Why would my knickers get in a twist because you don't get it?

Looks like you at least got the david and goliath bible story.
There are many others in the bible that we apply to our personal situation, doesn't mean we are making the bible say what we want it to say. The bible is complex and different people get different meanings out of different parts. Do some people take things and twist them into something it doesn't mean, of course they do. I never said they didn't.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 3, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Funny you say that, as evolution has been around for about 100 years longer than the big bang theory and biologists, archaeologists, chemists and physicists have yet to prove it "100% true."
> Oh, and what about the belief that modern science currently holds? The latest find, "Ardi," suggests that we have a common "split" ancestor with the chimpanzees and the like; they went one way, we went the other.



...anything...


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> ...anything...



Not really . If you are waiting on me to jump on a band wagon ,you may be in for a bit of a wait. I may be one of the relative few with the good sense to KNOW that I can't PROVE how mankind got it's start. I can speculate and theorize , but I cannot PROVE any thing any more than you or any other man,past ,present ,or future. Kind of like a line from a country western song... If you want to make God laugh ,tell him your plans. [Or what you know]


----------



## mtnwoman (Oct 4, 2009)

earl said:


> Not really . If you are waiting on me to jump on a band wagon ,you may be in for a bit of a wait. I may be one of the relative few with the good sense to KNOW that I can't PROVE how mankind got it's start. I can speculate and theorize , but I cannot PROVE any thing any more than you or any other man,past ,present ,or future. Kind of like a line from a country western song... If you want to make God laugh ,tell him your plans. [Or what you know]



Well, that's your opinion....and we all have one. I happen to think I know how mankind started, maybe not exactly how, but I'm pretty sure I wasn't one of the ones that evolved from an ape


----------

